# LIE, CHEAT, STEAL



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 8, 2022)

*Finesse other men out of their life goals and dreams*
*DO WHATEVER IT FUCKING TAKES TO BECOME A PSYCHIATRIST IN THE US *
*THAT'S THE ONLY FUCKING MONEYMAXX A NIGGA EVER NEEDS *


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 8, 2022)

I would be creaming my fucking work pants walking out of this job every day at 11:00 AM


*zooming out the hospital parking lot in my tesla roadster to jobs #2 and #3

fuck my life I shoulda done psych*


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 8, 2022)

*I wasted my 4 years of medical school education*
FUCK intensely staring at a computer for 9 hours straight like a radiologist cuck
6 years of residency training just to be mogged by some guy who memorized 3 medications


----------



## Patient A (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Baldingman1998 (Mar 8, 2022)

Brutal


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 8, 2022)

I honestly don't know how I'm gonna cope

Even after residency when it's 1 PM and I'm still stuck in the fucking hospital basement reviewing X-rays and CT scans

*Knowing some psych mogger is parking his lambo in the parking lot of his 2nd job *


----------



## UglyGod360 (Mar 8, 2022)

Don't cardiologist make more and dermatologist


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 8, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> Don't cardiologist make more


yeah a lot of surgeons make more
BUT NOT FOR HANDING OUT JEW PILLS ALL DAY WHAT AN EASY JOKE OF A JOB
I HAVE TO STUDYMAXX LIKE A CRAZY AUTIST FOR 6 YEARS FOR RADiOLOGY TRAINING


----------



## UglyGod360 (Mar 8, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> yeah a lot of surgeons make more
> BUT NOT FOR HANDING OUT JEW PILLS ALL DAY WHAT AN EASY JOKE OF A JOB


So why didn't you go down that road instead, was your dad like "nope, not as long as I live, my son's not going to become a psychiatrist"


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 8, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> So why didn't you go down that road instead, was your dad like "nope, not as long as I live, my son's not going to become a psychiatrist"


I didn't realize the income potential
I did great on my psychiatry rotation
But back then I thought "no this is a low-paying bullshit field for losers"
*I DIDN'T REALIZE THERE ARE PSYCHIATRISTS WORKING 3 FUCKING JOBS AT THE SAME TIME*


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 8, 2022)

@BasedPsychiatrist you are the smartest fucking nigga on this forum
Ever since this afternoon psychiatrist is my dream job 

I would even be happy with 2 jobs for 300k each with is super common....
600k a year to talk with people and give the same 5 meds, i could do that work until i'm 98...


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 8, 2022)

They NEVER get sued either.....
In radiology or surgery if you make 1 mistake someone could DIE 

I'm feeling some extreme buyer's remorse today
I should have chosen the "easy route" because it wouldn't even have been less lucrative 
The highschool kids here have no idea how much work and studying goes into a radiology or surgery residency 

For a 40 years career I didn't think about the fact that I will have to stomach *that much hardcore technical work for DECADES* bro


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 8, 2022)

I'm thinking about all this shit way too late man




if only I had considered this stuff 1 year ago 
I could EASILY have applied into psychiatry with my scores

*I can't think of ONE SINGLE CAREER that pays that much while being that easy low stress and chill*

not
investment banking
software engineering
any other kind of doctor
even stereotypically "chill" jobs like anesthesia and dermatology are way more intense and demand constant higher performance than some tard prescribing SSRIs or antipsychotics to everyone

*the only thing that can compare is ONLYFANS *


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 8, 2022)

How is this even a real medical specialty


----------



## Deleted member 18159 (Mar 8, 2022)

Such a lucrative field, now more than ever. Literally every faggot zoomer is on Prozac and Ritalin nowadays


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 8, 2022)

SupremeSubhuman said:


> Such a lucrative field, now more than ever. Literally every zoomer faggot is on Prozac and Ritalin nowadays


DUDE THIS IS SO FUCKING TRUE 
TWITTER LITERALLY DOUBLED THE AMOUNT OF PATIENTS GOING TO SEE PSYCHIATRISTS


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 8, 2022)

I need to delete this account block my internet entirely and just cope with video games
I can't cope knowing I missed out on this easy as fuck option and am now going into a hardcore studymaxxed specialty


----------



## Deleted member 18159 (Mar 8, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> DUDE THIS IS SO FUCKING TRUE
> TWITTER LITERALLY DOUBLED THE AMOUNT OF PATIENTS GOING TO SEE PSYCHIATRISTS


TikTok probably quadrupled it. So many teen girls slitting their wrists and swallowing pills after having to look at Stacy after Stacy for 12 hours a day during lockdown


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 8, 2022)

SupremeSubhuman said:


> TikTok probably quadrupled it. So many teen girls slitting their wrists and swallowing pills after having to look at Stacy after Stacy for 12 hours a day during lockdown


*THERE ARE FUCKING TIKTOKS AND YOUTUBE SHORTS ABOUT "MY ROOM SETUP IN THE PSYCH WARD"
I CAN'T FUCKING BELIEVE I MISSED THE BOAT ON THIS AND CHOSE A SPECIALTY THAT REQUIRES 6 FUCKING YEARS OF HARDCORE STUDYMAXXING*


----------



## randomuser2407 (Mar 8, 2022)

Patient A said:


> View attachment 1582919


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 8, 2022)

I could have just coasted in medical school too psychiatry doesn't give a fuck about exam scores
Goddamn it bro I need to block my internet before I end up in the psych ward as a PATIENT 

all those late nights studymaxxing so I could be a radiology cuck


----------



## TITUS (Mar 9, 2022)

Psychiatry is the jewish medicine par excellence.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 9, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> View attachment 1582914
> 
> I would be creaming my fucking work pants walking out of this job every day at 11:00 AM
> 
> ...


wtf why such a high wage?


----------



## traveler (Mar 9, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> *Finesse other men out of their life goals and dreams*
> *DO WHATEVER IT FUCKING TAKES TO BECOME A PSYCHIATRIST IN THE US *
> *THAT'S THE ONLY FUCKING MONEYMAXX A NIGGA EVER NEEDS *


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 9, 2022)

.👽. said:


> wtf why such a high wage?


*The biggest blackpill is that inpatient psychiatrists work 2 hours a day....*
*most mogger job ever honestly mogs onlyfans superstars*
*they all leave at 11 AM and work multiple jobs
American healthcare is a meme *


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 9, 2022)

*you would have to be sub-90 IQ with a heart of gold to be making any less than 1M a year in psychiatry *
*radiology and anesthesiology are for cucks who like to follow rules*
*dark triad bad boys crank through their 10 psychiatry inpatients in 20 minutes doing the bare legal minimum (which is not much) and leave for their next 3 jobs *


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 9, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> I'm thinking about all this shit way too late man
> View attachment 1582930
> 
> if only I had considered this stuff 1 year ago
> ...


Orthodontists mog hard in income, life quality, self-employment and work content


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 9, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Orthodontists mog hard in income, life quality, self-employment and work content


*FUCK NO NIGGA ONLY HOLLYWOOD ACTORS MOG 
psychiatrists making 1M are working way easier chiller more braindead jobs for similar hours as orthodontists *


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 9, 2022)

actually private practice plastic surgeons and OMFS surgeons probably mog tbh lol
but their work is still 10x harder
@PubertyMaxxer

its a joke that surgery and psychiatry are even remotely close in income
memorizing 8 billion aspects of anatomy and cutting human beings open is 20x harder than prescribing the same 5 jew pills to everyone


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 9, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> actually private practice plastic surgeons and OMFS surgeons probably mog tbh lol
> but their work is still 10x harder
> @PubertyMaxxer


Obviously . Plastic Maxillofacial and Osteodistraction / LL Surgeons are the Pinnacle of Medical Professionals or any occupation actually.


MahersTaint said:


> *FUCK NO NIGGA ONLY HOLLYWOOD ACTORS MOG
> psychiatrists making 1M are working way easier chiller more braindead jobs for similar hours as orthodontists *


Orthodontists earn much more and can scale up. 
The work is less stressful, more interesting, blackpilled and you are ACTUALLY CREATING something instead of leeching off of others like a dirty parasite.


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 9, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Obviously . Plastic Maxillofacial and Osteodistraction / LL Surgeons are the Pinnacle of Medical Professionals or any occupation actually.
> 
> Orthodontists earn much more and can scale up.
> The work is less stressful, more interesting, blackpilled and you are ACTUALLY CREATING something instead of leeching off of others like a dirty parasite.


yeah this is hyperbole tbh there are definitely other fields in medicine and dentistry that mog lol 
but psychiatry is easily attainable whereas OMFS surgeon neurosurgeon or orthodontist requires top of the class performance in grad school


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 9, 2022)

Scalable is not an issue in psych tbh
i've seen a couple posts of gigamoggers making 5M net with 10 nurses prescribing meds for them in 4 different offices
@PubertyMaxxer but yeah bro at the highest levels of income it all becomes a business regardless of specialty


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 9, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> Scalable is not an issue in psych tbh
> i've seen a couple posts of gigamoggers making 5M net with 10 nurses prescribing meds for them in 4 different offices
> @PubertyMaxxer but yeah bro at the highest levels of income it all becomes a business regardless of specialty


I've not seen private psychiatry clinics here in Germany tbh. 

However there are Plenty of orthodontists that own multiple private dental clinics though. 

USA is just on another level regarding the Health Industry


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 9, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> I've not seen private psychiatry clinics here in Germany tbh.
> 
> However there are Plenty of orthodontists that own multiple private dental clinics though.
> 
> USA is just on another level regarding the Health Industry


The biggest moggers ever in the healthcare industry are the Omidi brothers
dermatologist + plastic surgery brother duo from Iran
but they started a practice that had nothing to do with their training
they were making the equivalent of >20M/month around 300M a year today with their bariatric surgery megapractice in beverly hills



https://www.courthousenews.com/1-800-get-thin-owner-found-guilty-in-250-million-fraud-trial/



I could only dream of being such a dark triad mogger


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 9, 2022)

@PubertyMaxxer




Imagine making so much fucking money you don't even lose a minute of sleep over a $10 million lawsuit

at 20 million a month you could betabux 100 gigastacy instagram models at the same time and every one of them would be money-mogging your average upper middle class family


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 9, 2022)

@PubertyMaxxer I guess my point is that it's way easier to cut corners and work multiple easy employed jobs than be a dark triad business mogger which takes years of effort finesse and luck


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 9, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> @PubertyMaxxer I guess my point is that it's way easier to cut corners and work multiple easy employed jobs than be a dark triad business mogger which takes years of effort finesse and luck





MahersTaint said:


> @PubertyMaxxer
> View attachment 1583415
> 
> Imagine making so much fucking money you don't even lose a minute of sleep over a $10 million lawsuit
> ...


In Germany the health industry is very very regulated. 

USA is the place to be for medical doctors tbh.


----------



## PYT (Mar 9, 2022)

Holy shit bro if I knew psychologists paid that much I would’ve fucking gone into high school working my ass off taking so psychology

Fuck now I’m ending sophomore year with a 2.0 , is it over for me?

I was legit thinking about becoming a derm but this seems good too fuck


----------

